# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال مثلثات ( چرا جوابش اینجوری شده؟ )

## HossEin_v

سلام

این عکسی که میدم از کتاب ریاضیات جامع تجربی تخته سیاه هستش

سوال اینه که: اون 1 و 1- ها که دورشون کادر قرمز کشیدم از کجا اومدن؟؟ مگه یه جای گذاری ساده نیست؟ همه مون میدونیم که کسینوس پی سوم میشه یک دوم ( مثال یک )، سینوس 3پی چهارم میشه رادیکال دو دوم ( مثال دو ) و کسینوس 7پی ششم میشه منفی رادیکال سه دوم ( مثال سه ) پس چرا بجای مقدار درست این ها اومده 1 و 1- گذاشته؟؟

راستی توی صورت هرسه سوال آلفا بین دوتا علامت نامساوی کوچکتر و بزرگتر قرار گرفته، درحالی که توی جواب اومده نوشته کوچیکتر و *مساوی*، یا بزرگتر و* مساوی*!! اون مساوی ها از کجا اومدن؟؟

معذرت که وقتتون رو گرفتم  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## amir.h.h

سلام 
داداش برای نوشتن بازه ها باید ماکزیمم برد ومینیمم برد رو نوشت یعنی مثلا در مثال 1 اون عدد یک حاصل کسینوس پی سوم نیست بلکه حاصل کسینوس 0 هست که داخل بازه منفی پی سوم تا مثبت پی سوم هست برای بقیه مثال ها هم همینطوره  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amir.h.h

سلام 
داداش برای نوشتن بازه ها باید ماکزیمم برد ومینیمم برد رو نوشت یعنی مثلا در مثال 1 اون عدد یک حاصل کسینوس پی سوم نیست بلکه حاصل کسینوس 0 هست که داخل بازه منفی پی سوم تا مثبت پی سوم هست برای بقیه مثال ها هم همینطوره  :Yahoo (3): 
اون مساوی هم برای همینه

----------


## garavand

صورت سوال بازه رو بهت داده،ولی تو باید مقدار Max و Min نسبت مثلثاتی در طول بازه رو بنویسی نه ابتدا و انتهای بازه.مثلا سوال اول بیشترین مقدار کسینوس که طی این بازه خواهیم داشت کسینوس صفر درجه هست که میشه 1،پس اینجا مساوی میگیره چون داخل بازه هست، یعنی از ابتدای بازه تا به انتهای بازه که میخایم بریم از صفر عبور میکنیم، کمترین مقدار کسینوس هم متعلق به پی سوم هست که مقدارش میشه یک دوم، که چون صورت سوال واسه پی سوم مساوی نزاشته درنتیجه مساوی نمیگیره، مثال های بعدی هم همینطوره

----------

